# What battery?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Y'all- My dad got a fish finder for christmas, and we'd like to put it to use out ice fishing this year. I haven't read the directions on it, but I would like to get suggestions on the best way to rig it up, as well as the best battery options. I'd like to keep it as light as possible, but want to have plenty of juice to last through a day on the ice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Sportsmans Warehouse sales a 12 volt battery that works great for finders.
They sell for about $24.00 and include a small charger.

One thing about these batteries.
They can't go completely dead or it will damage the battery.

You can install the finder in a plastic ammo box, or a small cooler.
The battery fits inside the box.

Use electrical alligator clips or terminal connectors to clip the wire onto the battery.

Use 1/2" PVC tubing and fittings to hold the transducer in place over the ice hole.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey, thanks guys! I really appreciate it. Just gotta rig something up now!


----------

